# 720p looks better than 1080p?



## Apocolypze01

Im truly stumped. I have a 24" BenQ G2420HD in my room. When i watch blu rays on it they dont look as good as they do our 42" HD Plasma - LG RT-42PX10.

Im using a DVI connection on both displays. The plasma is only capable of 720p through the dvi cable and doesnt have HDMI ports as its pretty old.

The only full hd option we have is through the component ports. But that requires my video card to have some type of component out? The BenQ display is at 1080p!

Is it just that bigger tv's look better? Or is my LCD monitor of low quality?


----------



## james_ant

Resolution is not the only thing that makes an image look good.


----------



## imadude10

I would guess it also depends on how far away you are from the screen, relative to the screens size.


----------



## tconroy135

Is this a troll thread? Contrast, display technology, do these things mean anything to you?


----------



## Apocolypze01

and one more question. my computer freezes up every couple of seconds for about half a second. audio and video both freeze. But this ONLY happens whilst my computer is on the 42" plasma. On my 24" BenQ LCD everything is silky smooth as it has been for as long as i can remember.....


----------



## Apocolypze01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tconroy135*


Is this a troll thread? Contrast, display technology, do these things mean anything to you?


thank you so much for the help.

no this isnt a troll thread. im confused as to why full HD could look worse than 720p. Mind you, the better looking tv is a good 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## redhat_ownage

42inch plasma > 24inch lcd


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apocolypze01*


thank you so much for the help.

no this isnt a troll thread. im confused as to why full HD could look worse than 720p. Mind you, the better looking tv is a good 4 or 5 years old.


The 1080p is most likely a lower quality.
Or the cable is going bad/bad quality.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

go to the video settings on your LCD in the menu. From there you can adjust brightness, contrast, etc etc. Also check and see what kind viewing mode your plasma and LCD are in, like game, cinema, sports. Adjusting these settings should give you the quality you desire.

Also what the guy said above, check the connections and what not. Also your plasma is an LG which is a good brand, and I never heard of BenQ. When I compare my 32 inch 1080p LG LCD tv to my moms Sanyo of the exact same specs. I can notice that the LG has a better quality image.


----------



## nist7

This is one of the most widely believed myth in HD TV/display technology...that 720p (no matter what else) will look worse than a 1080p.

A quality plasma TV (which in general have better color, better contrast ratio, better fast motion playback, better viewing angle) will look worlds better than a lower end LCD (less deep blacks, ghosting, not as colorful) even if that LCD has 1080p. In fact, monitor LCDs in terms of specs are pretty crappy...most of their contrast ratio is just abysmal.

720 vs 1080 should only be the 3rd or 4th criteria when deciding on a HD display. Besides, most people probably sit too far away and have way too small of a screen to realize the full potential of 1080p anyway.

So to answer your question, the LCD is of way lower quality than your plasma. And remember that 1080p by itself doesn't automatically make a TV/display look better than a 720p.


----------



## Apocolypze01

Hmmm. Very useful responses thankyou. I do see a bit of motion blur on the LCD monitor but none on the plasma.

But what about the stuttering? Its only particular with this plasma.... my brothers 19" LCD and my 24" LCD have no stuttering problems whatsoever..


----------



## Apocolypze01

well im thinking of buying this anyway. I assume it wuold be very good as its sony bravia?

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/GE6012/sony-bravia-81cm-32-quot-full-high-definition-lcd-tv


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocolypze01;12026072*
> Hmmm. Very useful responses thankyou. I do see a bit of motion blur on the LCD monitor but none on the plasma.
> 
> But what about the stuttering? Its only particular with this plasma.... my brothers 19" LCD and my 24" LCD have no stuttering problems whatsoever..


Plasmas have a faster refresh rate IIRC. This is one of the reasons its better for sports. The plasma is just of higher quality picture wise. The resolution only does so much for a picture. Unless you have an eye for it, most people wont notice 720p from 1080p.

Also, that studder you see when your PC is hooked up to your plasma is the fresh rate settings on the PC I think. Check your video settings in properties.


----------



## Mygaffer

You are comparing a Plasma to a TN panel. Duh.

You aren't going to get a truly quality picture on a TN panel ever (go ahead and disagree people with TN panels but its 100% true).

You'll need a higher resolution IPS or PVA panel to have any kind of real quality on your desktop. Trust me, I've compared some of the best TN panels to some of the most mediocre IPS panels and the IPS is head and shoulders above the competition. There is a reason people are willing to pay what they pay for their IPS monitors.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135;12025869*
> is this a troll thread? Contrast, display technology, do these things mean anything to you?


+1


----------



## Apocolypze01

at 720p its only capable of 60hz.

I unticked and ticked "alternate DVI operational mode" and "rdquce dvi frequency" in the ATI control panel. But still... that same stuttering crap.

I dunno. I guess ill just have to watch movies on my 24"..


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocolypze01;12025767*
> Im truly stumped. I have a 24" BenQ G2420HD in my room. When i watch blu rays on it they dont look as good as they do our 42" HD Plasma - LG RT-42PX10.
> 
> Im using a DVI connection on both displays. The plasma is only capable of 720p through the dvi cable and doesnt have HDMI ports as its pretty old.
> 
> The only full hd option we have is through the component ports. But that requires my video card to have some type of component out? The BenQ display is at 1080p!
> 
> Is it just that bigger tv's look better? Or is my LCD monitor of low quality?


lcd


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocolypze01;12026191*
> at 720p its only capable of 60hz.
> 
> I unticked and ticked "alternate DVI operational mode" and "rdquce dvi frequency" in the ATI control panel. But still... that same stuttering crap.
> 
> I dunno. I guess ill just have to watch movies on my 24"..


Did you make sure the resolution for the TV is at 720p? Try right clicking on your desktop > screen resolution > advance settings > monitor and check the refresh rate. Try lowering it and see if that helps or try and find your TVs refresh rate.


----------



## xgeko2

you could try itc scaling instead of gpu scaling.

It made worlds of difference on my 32inch 1080 120hz bravia ex5

But of coarse im going over hdmi also.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;12026538*
> Did you make sure the resolution for the TV is at 720p? Try right clicking on your desktop > screen resolution > advance settings > monitor and check the refresh rate. Try lowering it and see if that helps or try and find your TVs refresh rate.


yea, definately look through the owners manual for that tv and find the native resolution and frame rate. alot of 720p hdtvs are not 1280x720 but are1360x768.

if you dont have an owners manual google the model # and check for an online manual of some sort.


----------



## Apocolypze01

it has a native resolution of 1280x1024 through the DVI at 85Hz. Im forcing it into 720p HDTV mode through ATI CCC at 60Hz.

I am also scaling it to span the whole panel/ making it full screen.

But i could try "do not scale" option. Ill do that and get back to you guys.


----------



## Apocolypze01

i just tried unticking "enable gpu scaling" and maintained the aspect ratio...

the stutter actually gets worse.

This is a massive problem as i just got my family all excited to watch a blu-ray..









EDIT:
Oh and the HDD is CONSTANTLY working. The hdd light on my case is always flciking on and off. Its weird as. Normally in my room, where the computer resides - and works without fault - its always just idle....


----------

